# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  The Walking Dead Episode 1 (PC) (2012) (ENG) (multihost)

## elcamaleon

Episodic video game developed by Telltale Games, based on the comic and the apocalyptic TV series about undead, The Walking Dead.


content

     Episode 1 - A New Day
     Episode 2 - Starved for Help
     Episode 3 - Long Road Ahead
     Episode 4 - Around Every Corner
     Episode 5 - No Time Left







Platform: PC
ISO
434 MB
Included Medicine
English
Developer: Telltale Games
Publisher: Telltale Games
Genre: Action, Adventure (Terror)
Released: April 24, 2012
Pegi: +18








Minimum:

     OS: XP Service Pack 3
     Processor: 2.0 GHz Pentium 4 or equivalent
     Memory: 3 GB RAM
     Hard Disk Space: 2 GB Free Space
     Video Card: ATI or NVidia card w / 512 MB ИRAM (Not recommended for Intel integrated graphics)
     DirectX ®: Direct X 9.0c
     Sound: Direct X 9.0c sound device

Recommended:

     OS: Windows 7
     Processor: Core 2 Duo 2GHz or equivalent
     Memory: 3 GB RAM
     Hard Disk Space: 2 GB Free Space
     Video Card: ATI or NVidia card w / 1024 MB RAM (Not recommended for Intel integrated graphics)
     DirectX ®: Direct X 9.0c
     Sound: Direct X 9.0c sound device





























*DOWNLOADS

INTERCHANGEABLES LINKS*










```
http://ul.to/q6sprv81/TWDcap1J.part5.rar
http://ul.to/290l5d68/TWDcap1J.part2.rar
http://ul.to/fxoadg9u/TWDcap1J.part3.rar
http://ul.to/vjcst693/TWDcap1J.part1.rar
http://ul.to/6w9a434r/TWDcap1J.part4.rar

http://filevelocity.com/jjy8e5ghju87/TWDcap1J.part1.rar
http://filevelocity.com/9q1ghj3sxjxu/TWDcap1J.part2.rar
http://filevelocity.com/4ijsh8ev4sqq/TWDcap1J.part3.rar
http://filevelocity.com/13gbp6odhysn/TWDcap1J.part4.rar
http://filevelocity.com/6fpkxpnuvfiw/TWDcap1J.part5.rar

http://www.filefactory.com/file/3sq8w0pw5w69/n/TWDcap1J_part5_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/7dkhwd4yoqvf/n/TWDcap1J_part2_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/4824x5svqo8n/n/TWDcap1J_part1_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/1p8n39z3j393/n/TWDcap1J_part3_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/41hc0jhj9o5j/n/TWDcap1J_part4_rar

http://letitbit.net/download/32109.32cc423fd2b249fe485e80476083/TWDcap1J.part5.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/27013.23e1632a36a7370369e629333554/TWDcap1J.part3.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/23163.2382616d346a8632d28290451442/TWDcap1J.part1.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/25999.23f0b4cbca9f1ebaa61565c8ad89/TWDcap1J.part4.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/44436.4a7fb5c649cf469376cc54782180/TWDcap1J.part2.rar.html

http://rapidgator.net/file/7526074/TWDcap1J.part5.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/file/7526057/TWDcap1J.part1.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/file/7526053/TWDcap1J.part4.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/file/7526050/TWDcap1J.part3.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/file/7526048/TWDcap1J.part2.rar.html

http://freakshare.com/files/mfdya7wj/TWDcap1J.part2.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/e6si75q7/TWDcap1J.part5.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/dqyofudo/TWDcap1J.part1.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/t24ibgwo/TWDcap1J.part4.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/918atb28/TWDcap1J.part3.rar.html
```

----------

